# DP Tattoo



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been playing around lately with the idea of getting a tattoo, somewhere that I can see all of the time, that says "This too shall pass". I know that a lot of people's immediate thought would be that they don't want a reminder of dp, once it is gone. For me, I don't want to forget the person that dp has made me. Dp has stripped away my ego. It has stripped away my sense of entitlement. It has left me with my soft under belly exposed and I honestly cannot believe what a selfish, self entitled person I used to be. I angrily stomped around demanding my way or the highway and thought pretty highly of myself. I was right, you were wrong. I was better than you. If you did something to cross me, I would act out in revenge and hold a grudge for life. I was just an all around spoiled brat and I recoil in horror when I think about that. In that aspect, dp has made me better. I have never been this low, this vulnerable, and without any sense of entitlement. I don't feel like the world owes me things, just because I am me. All that I want is to feel normal again. That's all I want. To have the world feel real. To be able to feel sunshine on my skin, not just notice that it is shining on me and dismiss it along with everything else. I want to love people and reach out to help them in their time of need.

I also think that this phrase might be fitting because we all need to remember that dp WILL pass. I think there are very very few cases of people having it for many years, let alone a lifetime. I have been in and out of dp once already. York is on her 3rd time. I know there are more. I need a reminder that I am not "stuck" in some purgatory that will never end. This will pass. Life will come again and when it does, it will be beautiful.

Finally, I know that dp is the hardest battle that any of us has ever faced. When we make it to the other side, I think that it would be fitting to have a reminder of what we went through and overcame.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I love this post. you took the words right out of me. I also have been beyond humbled and just want to live simply, and slowly, and feel this world once again.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cool post!









DP has transformed me as well. Although these past months have been hell, I know I will come out of this a better person. It's forced me to live a healthier, drug free lifestyle. I wake up in the morning with the head fog but I know that my body is thanking me for the changes. Along with physical health, the way I see the world is changing. I just want to live humbly. I've learned that karma is real and if you sow goodness you will reap goodness. And if you really want the tattoo, go for it. Personally I would want to put this behind me but always appreciate the lessons Ive learned, but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## junglegirlrawrr (Apr 8, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I've been playing around lately with the idea of getting a tattoo, somewhere that I can see all of the time, that says "This too shall pass". I know that a lot of people's immediate thought would be that they don't want a reminder of dp, once it is gone. For me, I don't want to forget the person that dp has made me. Dp has stripped away my ego. It has stripped away my sense of entitlement. It has left me with my soft under belly exposed and I honestly cannot believe what a selfish, self entitled person I used to be. I angrily stomped around demanding my way or the highway and thought pretty highly of myself. I was right, you were wrong. I was better than you. If you did something to cross me, I would act out in revenge and hold a grudge for life. I was just an all around spoiled brat and I recoil in horror when I think about that. In that aspect, dp has made me better. I have never been this low, this vulnerable, and without any sense of entitlement. I don't feel like the world owes me things, just because I am me. All that I want is to feel normal again. That's all I want. To have the world feel real. To be able to feel sunshine on my skin, not just notice that it is shining on me and dismiss it along with everything else. I want to love people and reach out to help them in their time of need.
> 
> I also think that this phrase might be fitting because we all need to remember that dp WILL pass. I think there are very very few cases of people having it for many years, let alone a lifetime. I have been in and out of dp once already. York is on her 3rd time. I know there are more. I need a reminder that I am not "stuck" in some purgatory that will never end. This will pass. Life will come again and when it does, it will be beautiful.
> 
> Finally, I know that dp is the hardest battle that any of us has ever faced. When we make it to the other side, I think that it would be fitting to have a reminder of what we went through and overcame.


I think this is an awesome idea.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

nice!


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

I really don't think getting a tattoo about this condition is a good idea. It is on you for life. To recover from DP you have to reduce the habit of thinking about it but every time you see that tattoo it will be a full, engrained, permanent reminder of what you are trying to move on from.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That would be siick!


----------

